# Deposits just to book a viewing??



## Echo24 (17 February 2013)

I've been having a browse at some adverts and seen more and more that request deposits if you wish to view a horse. I know buying and selling horses can entail time wasters, but I felt quite put off by the prospect of having to give a deposit to view a horse. I don't even know if these people are really who they say they are and who's to say they'll run off with my money!


----------



## be positive (17 February 2013)

i have never heard of that, I cannot see the point, other than as a scam or possibly very high end sellers trying to avoid joy riders, look elsewhere most honest sellers are happy to show their horse as long as you are a serious purchaser if and when you find the right horse. The only time I charge anything is if someone wants to hire special facilities ie xc when I would expect them to pay the hire costs.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 February 2013)

While I haven't ever asked for a deposit for viewing, a potential buyer once offered to pay me 10% of the purchase price as a non refundable deposit to hold a horse for 4 days until she could view.
 Turned out to be a good move as I put off other buyers and kept the horse for her, otherwise she would have lost out on a cracker.
 I was happy too as, still under no obligation to sell, I knew she was genuinely serious.


----------



## Nicnac (17 February 2013)

Never seen that   To hold a horse yes, but how does a deposit to view work?


----------



## Echo24 (17 February 2013)

That was my feeling BP, I've met some lovely honest sellers who don't ask for any money unless you're looking to buy. I've also offered to pay for school hire and petrol costs if the seller didn't have suitable facilities to try the horse.

Must be a tough market out there if sellers are keen to make money even from just viewings!


----------



## Tammytoo (17 February 2013)

How do you pay the deposit?  Unless it's someone who has a card machine and you can do it over the phone, I don't see how you could do it.  It would certainly put me off even considering the horse.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 February 2013)

Have in the past been a victim of timewasters: so understand where sellers are coming from, BUT TBH its a buyer's market at the moment so frankly think this is taking the P!ss and could be downright fraudulent.

Personally if anyone asked for a deposit for a "viewing", I'd walk away. Yes appreciate that some sellers may have to hire an arena (I would, for a start) - but if people are keen to see a horse they'd surely just want to come along and THEN later maybe look at hiring a sand school/facilities etc later on?


----------



## Emma1991 (19 February 2013)

I haven't come across that, but personally I would never view something you have to pay a deposit to see for the same reason you mentioned; where's the guarantee you'll get your money back?!

When I sold my lad I just made it mandatory that I speak on the phone before they came to meet him. You can usually tell the time wasters from the real interest just from chatting. Time wasters just want to know about riding, the real interest comes from those asking about everything else from age to ground  manners and what they've previously done!


----------



## Marydoll (19 February 2013)

As someone who has been actively looking, ive never heard of that, and wouldnt entertain it. Ive also paid a deposit to hold a horse, which i took, but id certainly never pay to view


----------



## Luci07 (19 February 2013)

No chance. Deposit with a receipt that it is refundable in the event of not passing a vet of my choice, that's fair. Deposit to view?  No thank you!


----------



## Dry Rot (19 February 2013)

It is really really annoying when people don't turn up when they say they will. I can understand someone asking for a viewing deposit, returnable if they turn up, but don't think I'd get away with it somehow! Maybe if the horse was worth a five figure sum....

So, are there any tips for ensuring the viewer DOES turn up and on time?  I've been told stipulating a specific time, like "11.15am" sends the message that 11.30 won't do. But "around 11am" is asking for trouble as they think you'll be there anyway and time does not matter. Fatal!


----------



## Marydoll (19 February 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			It is really really annoying when people don't turn up when they say they will. I can understand someone asking for a viewing deposit, returnable if they turn up, but don't think I'd get away with it somehow! Maybe if the horse was worth a five figure sum....

So, are there any tips for ensuring the viewer DOES turn up and on time?  I've been told stipulating a specific time, like "11.15am" sends the message that 11.30 won't do. But "around 11am" is asking for trouble as they think you'll be there anyway and time does not matter. Fatal!
		
Click to expand...

Flip this to my experience, phoned up, got the basics over the phone, decided to view, drove 3 hrs to view a 1* schoolmaster horse, pics vids stunning and only from Sept last year, super record, worth a look im sure youd agree.
Turn up. Horse in very poor condition, not quite going correctly and stopped at 3 out of 8 attempts at jumping a small course of less than 90cm, this was the owner showing me the horse 
I dont know what Happened between sept and Feb other than winter, but a well maintained 1* horse billed as a schoolmaster should be capable of working properly and jumping a small course with their  own jockey, a complete waste of time for all involved


----------



## Pigeon (20 February 2013)

Sounds dodgy to me. Could understand it if we're talking about a £30,000 horse, but if not, then avoid...


----------



## mandwhy (21 February 2013)

I have seen this a few times too, I certainly wouldn't be doing it and with so many horses on the market I can imagine their phone looking a bit quiet! 

I can understand offering a deposit prior to viewing if you're pretty sure you're going to buy the horse, but if the seller asked I'd be too suspicious.


----------

